# 100% Payback



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Interested in 100% payback Tournament Curcuit here you have it!*www.fishowf.com
Title Sponsor: 


The Ohio Walleye Federation is Taking Entries for the 2011 Season

Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) 
Two One-Day Qualifiers
Q#1 April 10-Lake Milton 
Q#2 May 15-Berlin Reservoir 
Two-Day Championship
June 11 & 12 Mosquito Lake 


Central Basin Circuit (CBC) 
Two One-Day Qualifiers
Q#1 June 25-Lorain
Q#2 July 16-Ashtabula
Two-Day Championship
September 3&4 Geneva



Payment Options 
Each circuit will accept entries up to a 45 boat locked field at the $450 Circuit Entry Fee until the early bird cut-off date. 
Early Bird Cut-off will be March 15th for the ILC and June 1st for the CBC. 
Teams registering before their respective Early Bird Cut-off dates will be eligible for the following 
Entered in a drawing to win a $250 Traxstech gift card (one per circuit) 
Receive first draw for boat numbers in ILC and CBC qualifiers 
Circuit entries will be accepted at $500 ($50 Late Fee Imposed) from the end of the early bird cut-off until 10 days prior to the first circuit event. ILCApril 1st & CBCJune 15th 
After April 1st & June 15th, Single Event entries will be available until 5 days prior to the scheduled event date at the following fees: 
Membership: $25 per angler (Paid once per circuit) 
Qualifiers: $150 
Championship: $200 (Must fish both Circuit Qualifiers to be eligible) 
100% Tournament Entry Fee Payout 
Tournament Circuit Entry Fees ($450) will be distributed as follows 
Membership $25 per angler ($50/team) 1See note below 
Entry fee ($400) is distributed per event as follows 
Qualifier#1 $120 / Qualifier#2 $120 / Championship $160 
90% of the Tournament entry fee will be paid back to the top 20% of each tournament 
10% of the Tournament entry fee will be withheld for points payout for the respective circuits. 
Cash Points Payout to top 3 teams or 10% of the field (whichever is greater) per circuit. 
Late Fees will be added to points payouts 
Ohio Walleye Cup Champions $1000 
Team with the highest combined points between the ILC and CBC 
Points (See points in rules for more information) 
2 Points per entry ex. 25 boats=50 points first place, 49 second, 48 third etc. 
No fish: minus 10 points from lowest weight 
Points for each qualifier and each day of the championship 
Un-Notified No Show = 0 points, Notified No Show=No Fish Points 
Top teams in points qualify for Cabelas National Team Championship 

A meeting will be held at Vic's on Saturday, March 5th @ 2pm.

REMINDER: The OWF Banquet will be held Saturday, March 19, 2011 @ 5pm. Please see the attached document for more information or Banquet Post in the Tournament Discussion forum.

Please download the attached registration forms. For more information, or to register via PayPal on-line at: www.fishowf.com


All the best,
OWF

Contacts: 
Ron Bradway 330.704.0393
Steve Booher 330.608.8161 
Attached Images ILC Applicaion-2011.pdf (65.4 KB, 0 views) 
CBC Application-2011.pdf (65.8 KB, 0 views) 
OWF 2011 Tournament Flier.pdf (68.4 KB, 0 views) 
OWF 2011 Banquet.pdf (48.6 KB, 0 views) 

__________________


OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION
www.fishowf.com 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163671#ixzz1DtZoW7fI


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Thinking about fishing the Ohio Walleye Federation this season? 
Got questions about the ILC or CBC? 


Then join the OWF at our season Kick-off meeting on
Saturday, March 5th @ 2:00 pm at 
Vic's Sports Center
2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240
330-673-7600


We will be discussing new rule & format changes, contingency payouts
and answering any questions about the 2011 season. 


Please RSVP by March 1st if you will be attending by e-mailing [email protected].



REMINDER: The OWF Banquet will be held 
Saturday, March 19th @5pm. RSVP by March 1st. 
See the OWF/WRWA Banquet post in the Tournament Message Board.


Visit www.fishowf.com for complete circuit details
E-Mail Questions to [email protected]
__________________

OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

We need RSVP's for both the Meeting and the Banquet by March 1st:

Meeting March 5th at Vic's

Banquet March 19th

Please Respond as soon as Possible 

Thank You
OWF Committee


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't forget the Early Bird Cut-Off date is March 15th for ILC:

Early Bird Entries Get:

1. Put in a drawing for a $250 Traxtech Gift Certificate
2. A $50 discount ($450 before Early Bird $500 after)
3. First choice of boat numbers

If you have any questions call
Steve Booher
330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't forget the Early Bird Cut-Off date is March 15th for ILC:

Early Bird Entries Get:

1. Put in a drawing for a $250 Traxtech Gift Certificate
2. A $50 discount ($450 before Early Bird $500 after)
3. First choice of boat numbers

If you have any questions call
Steve Booher
330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

There is only 1 day left for the ILC Early Bird Entries, March 15th is the deadline for the $450 early Bird Entries.





Just a hint we already have more Early Bird Entries than last year!



If you have any questions please call

Steve Booher

330-608-8161


----------

